# late '70s MTD 5/24 snow flite drive shaft



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

Got this nice machine off kijiji free adds, yup, freebie!!! 

MTD 5/24 Snow Flite
model: 319 600 500
serial: 109666

Engine Tecumseh
model: HS50-67160B
serial: 8117B


I cant post any pictures..... 

but this is one clean machine for its age, the local small engine shop guy told me it was a late '70s model, sound about right?


the guy who gave it to me was in his 70s and didn't want to go through the fix. Even told me it was easy fix for any handyman, and that he took care of the machine while in his possession, and it did show. The engine started and ran like a charm.

The only thing that was broken was the drive shaft. It was broken right at the drive sprocket where the sheer pin goes through it. The shaft being only 3/4 of an inch and having a hole of 6mm through it with 30 some years of back n fort service tend to make a fatal snap at some point in time. 

For a quick fix(this was winter and I needed it quick), I took the shaft out, flipped it so the break was on the opposite end of the drive gear, welded it, grinded it evenly, and put a 1'' sleeve over it, and welded both end of sleeve. positioned the drive gear, drilled a hole the size of the sheer pin. Now I did a new hole in drive gear, at 90 degrees from the original hole, so that the shaft and gear would be tight without the 35 year old play the hole had in it, which I then plugged with welding, grinded it and reemed it round.

After I had my fun removing snow from all my neighbor's driveways, I ended up buying 3/4 inch round bar to hold in stock to make a replaceable drive shaft, without the sleeve, lol. But the quick fix is doing an excellent job nonetheless. 

Next step would be to get all the bushings to have the drive nice n tight.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - it's worth investing some time in to get it back to 100%. price was right so spend a little on parts....what the heck


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

here it is:









When I got it, the guy already bought a new, same size blower and said that the old mtd was stronger, lol, he was already missing it.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

she's a beauty! Nice find! :icon-cheers:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

those older mtd are good machines, as much as i hate to admit it. i had the 26 inch version of that same machine and it threw the snow very well, despite the insane gearbox wear(auger shaft and impeller shaft ate through the case-had to use some 00 grease)


----------

